# nuts and bolts-storage



## kesjc (Dec 16, 2007)

I like to make a storage unit that I could have all my hardware organized in. Any thoughts. thanks


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm still using the "classic" coffee can method. It works and I built a old style tool box/tray that carries 10 cans so I could load it with the fasener I thought I would need on job. Mine are mainly screws and nails but should work the same.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

What about something like what Lowe's and HD have for their specialty fasteners? I have been considering something like that for my shop.
Basically a cabinet with shallow drawers with dividers.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I use anything with a screw on lid. peanutbutter, mayonaze jar.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bigredc said:


> I use anything with a screw on lid. peanutbutter, mayonaze jar.


I remember my Grampa's shop, same thing jars. He would run a couple screws though the lid and had them hanging overhead to save space. Just screw the jar on and off when he needed something.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I use a few different things: 

Ammo Cans are great for boxes of Screws & Nails
Plastic drawer cabinets :http://www.lkgoodwin.com/more_info/plastic_drawer_cabinets/plastic_drawer_cabinets.shtml
and I've also been bringing home the "bin type" cardboard boxes from HD (an advantage of working there PT)


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

How about the old glass baby jars a lot of people used to use them. I just remembered. The plastic container they sell ground beef in. It's about 5X8X3. I use them for cleaning stuff for holding long bolts. I've got a thing for hardware, and bins of junk. I save everything.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I use plastic containers with lids from wall mart and have a designated drawer for them but I also have another drawer with deviders and I can put to layers if I want ( see pics). I have also made some specialty totes.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

That looks good Daryl. I like the ideas you have there but I'll have to put clear lids of plexi on mine to keep out the dust. 
Hope you don't mind I'm going to print your pictures for reference.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

woodman42 said:


> That looks good Daryl. I like the ideas you have there but I'll have to put clear lids of plexi on mine to keep out the dust.
> Hope you don't mind I'm going to print your pictures for reference.


 No problem, its funny you mentioned plexi, though of that myself but never got around to it.


----------



## kesjc (Dec 16, 2007)

All you guys have great ideas. thank for the help.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I have probably kept every piece of hardware I have ever gotten [Packus Rattus Rexis] So, I have quite a collection. Smaller items are mainly in the plastic organizers that have little slide out drawers. The bigger items are mostly in plastic bins on shelves. I also have about eight plastic coin drawers from cash registers or desks, that I plan to build a cabinet for. Larger quantities of nails are still in cardboard boxes, up on shelves. The plastic bins are about the size of Daryl's wooden ones. They work quite well. I have all my hardware items in a room seperate from my actual woodworking area, so dust isn't a big issue. Some day I am going to have to get a label printing program on this computer, and print up a slew of labels.

Gerry


----------



## Air Force 1 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Hardwear Supplies*

I was into that just this morning, I made like a picture frame with 4x4s with legs and rollers. Took 4x4s 6" long and drilled a 5/8" hole in the center and put three on a 1/2" thearded rod and mounted it on the picture frame. On each 6" 4x4 I scewed a plastic jar lid on each side. The 1st row holds 12 plastic jars. You can see what you want and also you can write on the bottoms the size or what ever. Each one is seperated with 2 washers and the nuts on each end is doubled to make a locking nut, that way they turn easy. Joe


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

You *gotta* take a picture Joe.


----------



## KC7CN (Aug 21, 2007)

*Peanut Butter Jars*

This is what I use! Cabinet is full now, and I have a lot more empty jars. Time to build a bigger cabinet! I really like the plastic jars; they don't brake when you drop them. I label hardware size on some of them with masking tape and felt pen; noting fancy.

Click on picture to enlarge.







-Don


----------



## CuCullin (Sep 21, 2007)

Daren said:


> I remember my Grampa's shop, same thing jars. He would run a couple screws though the lid and had them hanging overhead to save space. Just screw the jar on and off when he needed something.


I've already got that going on in my basement.... I've bought some additional mason jars to continue it some more :yes:


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.akro-mils.com/home_office/coupon_display.asp?id=141

I use them for the smaller Qty's...... along wiht the typ. wall mounted type......... and Ammo cans to the Big boxes of screws!!!


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Free label prog available from Avery labels.
johnep


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

johnep said:


> Free label prog available from Avery labels.
> johnep


That's what I gotta do. 
Thanks johnep

Gerry:thumbsup:


----------

